
Marc Andreesen fined for illegal lobbying of Chicago Mayor - ryan606
http://www.chicagotribune.com/news/local/politics/ct-chicago-lobbyist-registration-violations-met-0722-20170721-story.html
======
Khelavaster
The Chicago Tribune edited mention of Andreeson out of the story--here's
another link. [http://chicago.suntimes.com/chicago-politics/former-
alderman...](http://chicago.suntimes.com/chicago-politics/former-alderman-
agrees-to-25k-settlement-for-lobbying-violation/)

